# Need Help Teaching Dog To Shake



## steve-o (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 6 month old shepherd named Kane that I have been trying to train to shake. I have watched youtube videos and tried their techniques, nothing worked. I lift his paw, say shake, then say "good boy" and give him a treat. My problem is that Kane will not lift his paw by hisself, no matter how many times I do it. 

Is there a different way to teach a dog to shake that I could try? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I don't have a dog yet, but i've seen a video where you're supposed to show the dog a treat, close your fist, and let the dog sniff it, anything, and eventually a dog will use his paw to try and get the treat
You should try that


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Gently tickle the top of his paw until her lifts it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you push him slightly off balance while he's in a sit he'll lift a paw on his own. Immediately put the paw in your hand while marking and rewarding. Be quick, he may only lift it for a second, so you have to be ready to grab it. It takes some practice to get the timing right, but that's what helped Halo get it. The instructor in a training class did it so quickly that at first I didn't even realize what he'd done, I just saw her lift a paw right up and he grabbed it. If you're using your right hand to grab the paw, use your left hand to tip him off balance.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We started with Shasta in the down position. Her natural response to us laying a hand on the floor next to her paw was to put her paw on the hand. Then we'd click and treat. We added the command later. Once she responded correctly to the command alone, we started giving it when she was in a sit as well as down. Seems to be working with Thor as well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a pup who is very food driven. Old school ways to teach him to 'give me your paw' didn't work. What worked for him was for me to have him sit. Then I'd have the treat in my closed hand and gently use one finger (of the hand that has the treat in it) to nudge him under his snout (upward), while saying, "give me your paw". He get frustrated and use his paw to stop my hand so he could sniff out the treat. 

Never used that method before, but it worked for him. I can now just ask him and he'll give me his paw.


----------

